# How Much Does a 3 Gallon Tank Weigh? 50 lb table?



## tngirl92 (Jul 16, 2012)

I got an end table today for my new 3 gallon aquarium. The table is supposed to hold up to 50 pounds. Am I good? I am not sure what kind of aquarium it is. My friend is rehoming her betta fish with me, so I had to find a surface to put it on.


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

1 gallon of fresh water weighs 8.3 lbs. 

So a 3 gal tank would weigh 25 lbs plus the weight of the tank itself.


----------



## Flynn (Aug 14, 2013)

i'd say you're just fine


----------



## fishkid (Jul 29, 2008)

Also account for any gravel you may have.


----------



## gbose (Dec 2, 2010)

You're probably OK, but maybe better to get something stronger.


----------

